# Store bought animatronics.



## Grayhouse13 (Sep 19, 2012)

Hi, anyone know how to make the Animatronics..(like the ones bought at spirit Halloween stores) run all the time instead of the way they run now? (sound activation) or remote control...Hmm in other words I want to make the props I bought keep moving all the time..Thanks!


----------



## Systematic Chaos (Sep 7, 2008)

That is odd how they don't include an option to continually run. Some I was trying to see if I could hook them up to an amp and speaker. I wish I had an answer for you.


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Get yourself a small (3mm) blinking LED and mount it right in the light sensor tube, if possible. The prop will re-trigger constantly. I inadvertantly did this with one of those old wing-flapping gargoyles and a strobe light one year - the thing kept re-triggering all night before I finally figured out what was happening. Remember that if you're using batteries to power the prop, you'll likely burn them pretty quickly.


----------



## Palmdale Haunter (Mar 3, 2012)

Great idea...


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Of course, this trick only works if your prop has the light-sensor trigger thingie. As soon as the prop runs it's "program" out, the LED will set it off again. Another thing to be aware of - these props may not be designed for this kind of constant operation. A lot of them use the cheapest materials and mechanisms possible, so keep an eye out for premature failures. If the thing is designed for say, 200 runs before it dies, you might burn through that in a couple of hours.


----------



## ctarpey (May 28, 2011)

I believe they do that so its less stress on the motor... to clarify spirits mechanisms suck so bad developers dont believe they can continually run without breaking down in one night jk


----------

